# Oh God what have i done!!



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

always one to walk the walk, not just talk it,

just gone and commited myself to a strongman competition (novices) at the ripe old age of 49 and a Half

90kg log

200kg deadlift

100kg farmers walk

250kg yoke

and

200kg squat frame

not sure if me knees will take it on half the events or if i have the strength for the others, but hey its near xmas and might as well do something, if i dont commit now it may never happen

its down at Rob Framptons "Strength Tech" gym


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2012)

Good luck dude! And get some good knee sleeves.


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

all the best mate, let us know how it goes


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

This is great news - good luck


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

You put me to shame, I'm very close age wise to you but well done mate!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Haha brilliant 

You'll be fine mate do your best and have fun .


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

You'll love it mate rob puts on cracking events


----------



## gav84 (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm competing as well only been training strongman properly 2/3 months.

it should be good practice for next years comps


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

gav_man said:


> I'm competing as well only been training strongman properly 2/3 months.
> 
> it should be good practice for next years comps


You need to change your user name mate, l just spat my coke everywhere thinking it said " gay man" !!


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

NSGym said:


> always one to walk the walk, not just talk it,
> 
> just gone and commited myself to a strongman competition (novices) at the ripe old age of 49 and a Half
> 
> ...


One of the best for advice on that is Ewen on here by far


----------



## gav84 (Oct 4, 2010)

Milky said:


> You need to change your user name mate, l just spat my coke everywhere thinking it said " gay man" !!


I would but I don't know how to lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

gav_man said:


> I would but I don't know how to lol


Send Katy a request, and FAST :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

BigTrev said:


> One of the best for advice on that is Ewen on here by far


Thanks trev but I'm sh1t lol

Last comp I did was the op comp in watford .


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

hats off to you mate the best of luck


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

Good luck mate, a lot of people wouldn't have the bottle. No matter where you place, enjoy the competition!


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

brilliant mate-never too old to push your boundary's well done.


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

thanks guys

robs great guy as are rest down at strength tec, off down there saturday for some events work

cheers ewen, going to have fun more than anything

.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

it`ll be an experience whatever happens mate. go for it and goodluck


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Good luck! Am sure you will have a great time!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

NSGym said:


> thanks guys
> 
> robs great guy as are rest down at strength tec, off down there saturday for some events work
> 
> ...


forget about everyone there and make sure you relax and eat lots of simple carbs , he's got an opens on I'm very tempted lol

I seen your off down on sat to try kit out good idea , have you got knee sleeves or skins ? Keeping warm will help recovery also take some woolly gloves to keep hands warm


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Sometimes @Milky u post some of the best unexpected comments hahaaa


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

ewen said:


> Thanks trev but I'm sh1t lol
> 
> Last comp I did was the op comp in watford .


your too modest big lad,,,nobody has a journal like yours to be sh1t at this game...thats dedication

best of luck to the op for doing it to,,youll do well


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

ewen said:


> forget about everyone there and make sure you relax and eat lots of simple carbs , he's got an opens on I'm very tempted lol
> 
> I seen your off down on sat to try kit out good idea , have you got knee sleeves or skins ? Keeping warm will help recovery also take some woolly gloves to keep hands warm


yes mate gfoing down for a try, logs my biggest problem, so getting a feel for robs is good plus a chance to get a feel for the other kit and look round robs gym, play with some other bits of kit there too, shem the squat isnt set up, would like to feel that as havent squated 200kg for about 5 years

got most bits of support stuff, everyone at the gym has lent me theirs, plus the bits i have normally

you should go for the opens Ewen, will be a good comp

.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

NSGym said:


> yes mate gfoing down for a try, logs my biggest problem, so getting a feel for robs is good plus a chance to get a feel for the other kit and look round robs gym, play with some other bits of kit there too, shem the squat isnt set up, would like to feel that as havent squated 200kg for about 5 years
> 
> got most bits of support stuff, everyone at the gym has lent me theirs, plus the bits i have normally
> 
> ...


sounds like your well prepared for it just need to enjoy it , I find I'm fine after first event but up til then I always need a big poo lol

I've got my name down for marc cherrys comp in June opens with man bear seb and other units lol


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

ewen said:


> sounds like your well prepared for it just need to enjoy it , I find I'm fine after first event but up til then I always need a big poo lol
> 
> I've got my name down for marc cherrys comp in June opens with man bear seb and other units lol


yeh thanks, well i helped my guys in enough comps to know the lay of the land, but its still another thing actually doing it, well logs the one i want out the way so glad its first, if i dont hit it on the first or 2nd try i wont push it as want to keep energy for other events,

hopefully with another week or so of training will nail the log, then relax and enjoy it

yeh, i see a lot of Loos, getting blocked before comps LOL

.


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

NSGym said:


> always one to walk the walk, not just talk it,
> 
> just gone and commited myself to a strongman competition (novices) at the ripe old age of 49 and a Half
> 
> ...


for the knees try taking 5g omega 3 and if that does them any good


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

what weight class is this comp for?


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

I like your forward planning re:log lift....i never think of the rest of the day, no matter how much i swear i will plan etc....if i still have time and have the slightest hope of moving it i will still try....and that's NOT always a good thing! As you have said, you have the other events to think of! :bounce:

Just go for it, you ALWAYS out-perform yourself on comp day....don't know if its the adrenalin, seeing the competition or sheer stubborness, but you do! I beat my previous sddl by 60 odd kg on comp day...where it came from i will never know! Just go for it, do your best and most of all enjoy it, afterall this is all about having fun and pushing yourself to your limits!

JUST GO DO IT!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

kingdale said:


> what weight class is this comp for?


any bodyweight only stipulation is you must be a novice .

its sh1t because you can get guys weighing 160kg and strong up against 100kg guys .


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> any bodyweight only stipulation is you must be a novice .
> 
> its sh1t because you can get guys weighing 160kg and strong up against 100kg guys .


 Doesnt seem the best way of doing things. I might start doing some more strength based training after summer would quite like to eventually be able to do a competition got a long way to go till could do these weights though.


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

good luck mate


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

kingdale said:


> Doesnt seem the best way of doing things. I might start doing some more strength based training after summer would quite like to eventually be able to do a competition got a long way to go till could do these weights though.


no the novice is a tough class as you get any old behemoth turning up ive had plenty huge guys in my class 25 stone plus monsters and skinny little me its fcuking scary but great when you beat them .

ive moved up the ranks to opens now and the weights are stupidly heavy for example the weight for yoke the op is doing is 250kg mine is 400kg .

if you get a good strong base built in the gym it will carry you a long way in strongman and the feeling of competing is awesome .


----------



## klint37 (Jan 26, 2012)

NSGym said:


> always one to walk the walk, not just talk it,
> 
> just gone and commited myself to a strongman competition (novices) at the ripe old age of 49 and a Half
> 
> ...


Dude i am.not even.ready.for novices but train there looking forward to the 2 december so this time will be just watching but good luck and well done for going for it. pretty sure i am the smallest guy inthere but hey the only way is up


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

went down and trained events this saturday, bit of an eye opener, great session and good crowd and one of my guys hit PBs on 3 events, i on the other hand struggled with cardio, turns out i have a chest infection and a strained lung so unless this clears very quickly will probably have to pullout, i still have the option of doing the "Lee Lumpy Price" testemonial comp the week after. Hopefully the drugs will work, still training but working on singles and even then short of breath


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

good luck mate. hope your infection clears up in time


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

chest has finally started feeling better, wont be in time for Robs comp this week, but The "Lee Lumpy Price" testimonial is next week in berkshire, so will go along to that and try an event or 2 on the day, if i feel ok will do that (if craig lets me) events are similar in weight so at least it gives me another week to keep improving


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

NSGym said:


> chest has finally started feeling better, wont be in time for Robs comp this week, but The "Lee Lumpy Price" testimonial is next week in berkshire, so will go along to that and try an event or 2 on the day, if i feel ok will do that (if craig lets me) events are similar in weight so at least it gives me another week to keep improving


NOW I HAD GOTTEN FIT ENOUGH to compete and due to 6 people dropping out the "Lee Lumpy Price" strongman events been cancelled too

seem to be doomed with comps at the moment.................oh well theres next year now

onward and upward


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Just keep getting stronger and smash it next year P


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Just keep getting stronger and smash it next year P


yes mate, thats now the plan, had a good events session sunday and feel things coming together, on a side note, did some farmers walks and i still have a problem with my chest, so maybe in some ways it was a good thing not competing

next year.....watch out, what we need is a Novice Masters comp, that way i might stand a chance of a top 3 place

.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Age means nothing It's not how old/young you are, but how STRONG you are


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Age means nothing It's not how old/young you are, but how STRONG you are


agreed, but you do need to approach the training a little differently, much longer recovery between maximal effort sessions etc

will be my 50th year so will be good showing the younger lifters what you can still do at 50


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

There are worse things to put your body through at 49 and a half!

The 3 course christmas meal and a mountain of chocolates being one of them


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

NSGym said:


> yes mate, thats now the plan, had a good events session sunday and feel things coming together, on a side note, did some farmers walks and i still have a problem with my chest, so maybe in some ways it was a good thing not competing
> 
> next year.....watch out, what we need is a Novice Masters comp, that way i might stand a chance of a top 3 place
> 
> .


set one up .


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Would love to have a go at Strongman events especially after seeing the WSM on channel5 recently.

Don't think I am big enough though :crying:

Whats the rule on being on the dark side too...is it don't ask don't tell?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Ballin said:


> Would love to have a go at Strongman events especially after seeing the WSM on channel5 recently.
> 
> Don't think I am big enough though :crying:
> 
> Whats the rule on being on the dark side too...is it don't ask don't tell?


plenty black people enter strongman comps :whistling:

size is not what makes a man strong , the whole point of strongman is you have to actually be strong lol

try a comp you might like it or hate it .


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2012)

good luck with this, its gives us younger old farts some hope


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> plenty black people enter strongman comps :whistling:
> 
> size is not what makes a man strong , the whole point of strongman is you have to actually be strong lol
> 
> try a comp you might like it or hate it .


Haha very drole indeed!!

Well my lifts are Bench 160kg, Deadlift 260kg, Squat 180kg (poor) and OHP 95kg I just don't think this would be enough to do well realistically. I look at some of guys and they are broad as they are tall!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Ballin said:


> Haha very drole indeed!!
> 
> Well my lifts are Bench 160kg, Deadlift 260kg, Squat 180kg (poor) and OHP 95kg I just don't think this would be enough to do well realistically. I look at some of guys and they are broad as they are tall!


well bench is pointless in strongman .

squat is ok deadlift is decent and ohp is weak .

for a novice you`ll do ok so have a bash at one .

if your serious i would drop bench and focus on ohp 2x week also bring your squat up .

look for a SM gym to try events .

size is not everything .


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> well bench is pointless in strongman .
> 
> squat is ok deadlift is decent and ohp is weak .
> 
> ...


Yea I focussed on the Bench for American Football but now I have jacked it in I wouldn't be sad to give it up. My OHP and squatting is poor for me and something I am definately looking to improve in the new year. Mashed my knee up (MCL) playing ball and just didnt trust it to get lifting but now feels good and I have the wraps to really hammer it now!

Cheers mate- might have to keep my head down for a few months now and just improve those figures before I look at any events!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Ballin said:


> Yea I focussed on the Bench for American Football but now I have jacked it in I wouldn't be sad to give it up. My OHP and squatting is poor for me and something I am definately looking to improve in the new year. Mashed my knee up (MCL) playing ball and just didnt trust it to get lifting but now feels good and I have the wraps to really hammer it now!
> 
> Cheers mate- might have to keep my head down for a few months now and just improve those figures before I look at any events!


http://www.sugdenbarbell.co.uk/forum/Royal-Counties-Festival-of-Strength-2013-16667

aim for that mate .


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

NSGym said:


> always one to walk the walk, not just talk it,
> 
> just gone and commited myself to a strongman competition (novices) at the ripe old age of 49 and a Half
> 
> ...


this is in fareham down the road from me!

always wanted to turn my hand to strongman...one day i will

good luck with this!


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> http://www.sugdenbarbell.co.uk/forum/Royal-Counties-Festival-of-Strength-2013-16667
> 
> aim for that mate .


Sweet will have a lil look see. I'm outta sorts at the moment but need something like this to get me back on track!


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

ewen said:


> http://www.sugdenbarbell.co.uk/forum/Royal-Counties-Festival-of-Strength-2013-16667
> 
> aim for that mate .


yeh thats the one i am doing


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Milky said:


> You need to change your user name mate, l just spat my coke everywhere thinking it said " gay man" !!


Coke :nono:


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

Events up for the novices at the berkshire show

Novices

1-Steam engine harness pull - 15 meters

2-80kg Log press reps

3-200 Deadlift reps(no suits, no sumo)(straps ok)

4- 3 Flips of tyre(320kg) 240 yoke 20 meters or Fingals finger

5- 90 kg farmers for distance

not too bad.....got my name down for it, so still some technique work and need to build my cardio back up after all the chest infections etc, but looks like a decent event, i can hit all the weights which is good

it will be 7 weeks before my 50th birthday too

.


----------



## montytom (Mar 6, 2012)

NSGym said:


> Events up for the novices at the berkshire show
> 
> Novices
> 
> ...


Good luck will be keeping an eye on this thread


----------

